# Bed Wetting...



## milo (Mar 17, 2005)

Milo's bed wetting seems to be getting worse. I've asked the vet and he says it's just a puppy thing. Does anyone else have this issue? It seems like he might be holding his pee all night so he'll get a treat in the morning when he pees on his pad. But when he wakes up his little tummy is completely covered in pee to the point where I have to give him a tummy bath everyday. I'm worried this constant bathing will start to bother his skin.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Has he recently been checked for a UTI? Bladder stones? I'm getting the picture he is urinating in his sleep on himself? Has your vet discussed the possibility of urinary incontinence with you? Proin (PPA, phenylpropanolamine) sometimes helps. In male dogs injections of depotestosterone can also be used to treat incontinence.


----------



## milo (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Apr 3 2005, 11:06 AM
> *Does Milo drink any water before he goes to bed?  If so you may want to withold water at least an hour before he goes to bed, so he can get rid of all his pee before he goes to sleep.
> 
> Guess I am not too clear on what you say he maybe holding his pee all night, but yet when he gets up you notice his tummy covered in pee?*


I think he might be trying to hold it to get extra treats, but of course doesn't make it through the night. The vet seems to think it's just a puppy thing, and that'll he grow out of it, but I'm still a little concerned.

He does have access to water at night, I will take it away and see if that helps.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milo+Apr 3 2005, 05:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


When Brink was tiny, I took up his water at about 7:30 at night. He never went looking for it, so I didn't figure it hurt him much. He slept with us, and was too tiny to get down at first. After he got a little older, I got a stool for the bed and started leaving his water down...even though he still never goes in the middle of the night. I would tend to think his bladder is still too tiny, but just my thoughts.







Good luck!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

You may have to do a wake up in the middle of the night for a few months until his balder grows. like at 2:00 in the morning take him out. We had to do that with chester for 6 months I think.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milo_@Apr 3 2005, 01:33 PM
> *Milo's bed wetting seems to be getting worse. I've asked the vet and he says it's just a puppy thing. Does anyone else have this issue? It seems like he might be holding his pee all night so he'll get a treat in the morning when he pees on his pad. But when he wakes up his little tummy is completely covered in pee to the point where I have to give him a tummy bath everyday. I'm worried this constant bathing will start to bother his skin.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=48569*


[/QUOTE]


My yorkie does this and she just turned a year old. I honestly believe she's "marking" it because she only does it after I've washed it. She's been doing this since day one and I too had her looked at to make sure she wasn't having a problem (and she's not). Have you tried changing the bed?


----------

